# Why was Legolas never tempted by the One Ring?



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Aug 25, 2018)

We know Galadriel was tempted but turned it down, but she seems to be the only one given the chance to do it. If the Elves took the One Ring and beat Sauron, presumably they could have been rid of him plus kept their three Rings alive forever and never faded. 

Legolas was around the Ring since Rivendale and had to have known that the Ring's destruction would have been not too much better for his people than it's recapture by Sauron. If love for his people was enough to make Boromir go rogue for a while, why was Legolas not a victim to this as well, as his situation was even more dire than Boromir's?


----------



## Barliman (Aug 25, 2018)

I think it's as simple as that he knew better. Even better than Sam.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 25, 2018)

So did Galadriel. I think she "passed the test" long before Frodo came to Lorien.


----------

